# Scrapbook Glitch?



## WebsiteDude64 (May 13, 2020)

For some reason, Jay's Plucky Potluck is broken. It says that I haven't watched the memory yet, even after I watch it multiple times. Please let me know if there is a way to fix this.

Edit: it isn't just Jay's Plucky Potluck it's also happening with other memories.


----------

